# what do you do when you feel like your therapist is judging you



## marund (Apr 8, 2011)

i honestly cant really feel 100% safe even if the therapist is p chill and good, which mine is.

what is wrong with me

i havent talked this much about things with anyone besides 1 person for years. more than a decade. probably more.

i sometimes get the feeling they cant even deal with it, idk why. and they remind me its fine its fine over and over again. well i dont believe it. sometimes theres the feelng the therapist is not being honest. nobody ever tells me the truth and it drives me crazy :|

who has been there with a therapist, anyone?


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I think you should tell her how you feel. Even if you have in the past already, tell her you still feel that way, or do again. It could be transference (?) where your past experiences with untrustworthy people are being relived with her, or at least you are hypervigilant to being betrayed or something bad like that. 

Or, it's always a possibility too that you are right--sensing that there is at least some dishonesty on their part. I have felt "fakeness" from at least one therapist and I believe it turned out the reason was she didn't really understnad me, but said she did. 

Give talking about it a shot with her--it might help!


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel the same with mine. I'm not sure that I'm going to stick with her; but it's only been 5 sessions...yet she's cancelled three already. 

I think you should tell her how you feel about it and see where that takes you. No point in therapy if you aren't honest; I think I'm going to do the same.


----------

